# Captain in OBA/Destin area



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

All, we are beginning the search for a captain for our new boat in the Florida pan handle area. Also must willing to travel to louisiana certain times of the year and potentially some south Florida/Bahamas trips. I'm looking for someone to drive the boat, keep up with maintenance, keep boat clean and organized, etc. Must have sportfishing experience and a past history of captaining a diesel powered sportfisher and extensive knowledge of maintaining them. If any of you guys have any leads please message them over to me. Thanks!


----------



## doradosur (Jul 17, 2008)

Hello,

I can be reached at 850-865-0838
Capt Jim Little


----------



## BlueH2oCaptain (Feb 1, 2015)

Capt. Walker (850) 582-2707


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Yellowfin36 please check your pm


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

Capt Max Pace. [email protected]ahoo.com


----------



## lazyl (Jun 12, 2008)

Please email [email protected] for resume 

Thanks
Capt Ben


----------

